# Holst: The Planets; Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Edward Gardner / City of Birmingham Symphony Youth Chorus / Great Britain National Youth Orchestra
Holst: The Planets; Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:19:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Choral
Recording DateAugust 8, 2016 & August 9, 2016
Recording Location
Symphony Hall, Birmingham
Label
Chandos
Format
*Super Audio Hybrid CD*
Release Info
Studio Recording


----------

